# Heifetz remembered



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Interesting video


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was absolutely enthralled by this. Heifetz played Bach every day.

Thank you, David.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I was absolutely enthralled by this. Heifetz played Bach every day.
> 
> Thank you, David.


Richter once said he played Bach 'for hygienic reasons'! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

DavidA said:


> Richter once said he played Bach 'for hygienic reasons'! :lol:


Yes. Bach's music purifies. No doubt about that.

When interviewed once, Heifetz did state that he played unaccompanied Bach every day, even when already retired from public performances.


----------

